# I feel like an idiot at work



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I work as a cleaner at a factory and we work in teams. I don't get anxious as long as I'm doing my work because I can get into 'the zone'. I feel like a complete idiot when I need to communicate things at times. I come off awkward at times because I behave awkwardly at times. I know that they must think I'm weird. I haven't always been this way but I've had hard times recently and I just went down hill. I tried to make a friend at work but I fear that this person might not be what I want them to be. People can sometimes smile in your face and laugh behind your back.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Just today, I sounded like an idiot trying to buy something in a drive through. My speech pattern sounded like. I..(5 second pause)...Want...to..buy..this...
I already knew what I wanted to buy, but somehow my mouth couldn't just spit out the words.

Anyways I've been at my work place for 6 months nearly 7. I don't think I've made a single friend (but no enemies). Perhaps there are better places than work to make friends, the only thing we have in common is our job anyways.


----------

